# ISO- Rental property in Northeast KY



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Work relocates us.. we are in search of a house on a little acreage to rent while selling our current home and searching for a new place to buy. We've sold most of our livestock in preparation for the move but do still have a couple of our dairy goats and LGD as well as our children's 3 horses that we would like to have accommodations for. We need to be within a half hr or so from Raceland, KY. Please let us know if you have anything that will meet our needs. Thank you.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for reaching out, Jesse.
As for a rental, we would need something move in ready. It doesn't have to be anything fancy..just clean, solid and livestock friendly.
This would be a temporary rental while we sell our farm and find a new place to buy. Thanks!


----------

